# Droid Bionic Lapdock Alternative?



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

So I was just looking at the two LapDocks that are going to be available for the new Droid 4, and noticed that the cheaper one is a small 10.1" screen and the phone doesn't actually dock on the LapDock. All it has is the HDMI cable to plug the phone into and it sits on the desk.

So I was thinking, since we have the Webtop hack to where we don't have to have the phone plugged into the HD dock to use it's Webtop ability, couldn't we just buy a Micro HDMI to USB cable (http://www.amazon.com/Micro-Motorola-plated-Antenna-Booster/dp/B004FOHL04) and use that with either a Netbook or a Laptop?

I know we can always just turn the Bionic into a Hotspot and connect the Netbook/Laptop that way, but just thought this would be a cool way to show off the Webtop ability to others.

Any thoughts?


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

hacku said:


> So I was just looking at the two LapDocks that are going to be available for the new Droid 4, and noticed that the cheaper one is a small 10.1" screen and the phone doesn't actually dock on the LapDock. All it has is the HDMI cable to plug the phone into and it sits on the desk.
> 
> So I was thinking, since we have the Webtop hack to where we don't have to have the phone plugged into the HD dock to use it's Webtop ability, couldn't we just buy a Micro HDMI to USB cable (http://www.amazon.com/Micro-Motorola-plated-Antenna-Booster/dp/B004FOHL04) and use that with either a Netbook or a Laptop?
> 
> ...


I know that's labeled as hdmi to usb, but that is just a micro hdmi to hdmi.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

Hmmm... I only looked at the first pic and you are correct.


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

hacku said:


> Hmmm... I only looked at the first pic and you are correct.


Do u want a lapdock, cause I have the bionic one that I do not use anymore, its not the 100, but the original one for the bionic

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

hacku said:


> So I was just looking at the two LapDocks that are going to be available for the new Droid 4, and noticed that the cheaper one is a small 10.1" screen and the phone doesn't actually dock on the LapDock. All it has is the HDMI cable to plug the phone into and it sits on the desk.
> 
> So I was thinking, since we have the Webtop hack to where we don't have to have the phone plugged into the HD dock to use it's Webtop ability, couldn't we just buy a Micro HDMI to USB cable (http://www.amazon.co...r/dp/B004FOHL04) and use that with either a Netbook or a Laptop?
> 
> ...


Maybe I'm missing something (probably am), but exactly how is connecting the Bionic to a netbook or laptop going to allow use of the webtop? I can see getting the screen to display the webtop, but how are you going to remap the keyboard and touchpad to control the webtop?


----------



## dB Zac (Oct 10, 2011)

that would be the problem. you would have to use a bluetooth keyboard or the on screen keyboard. really no point


----------



## cyberLURKER (Jul 25, 2011)

Here is another twist.
What about turning our Bio's into a webtablet. 
Could we connect our DB via webdock to a touch screen? 
Thereby using it to power a Quazitablet


----------



## harajyuks (Oct 3, 2011)

cyberLURKER said:


> Here is another twist.
> What about turning our Bio's into a webtablet.
> Could we connect our DB via webdock to a touch screen?
> Thereby using it to power a Quazitablet


lol... talk about science fiction... but i like you imagination still. but that would give the same problem

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

